# Leopard Cichlids? and free tank for me.



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Leopard Cichlids? and free tank for me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't want to jinz myself but a dude is giving me his 55gal with a pair of what he called Leopard Cichlids"?

I can't seem to find much under that name when searching google.

What are they? African? He said there a foot long.
He said they were breeding, well laying eggs atleast, but the pleco eats them.

I'm excited about the free fish and 55 gal.

Was wondering if the 55 gal is big enough for a pair of "leopard cichlids"?
I'll move the pleco, what else would go well "if any" with them?

I guess they could be moved to my 75 gal.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ask him if he has a scientific name for them, *** never heard of a leopard cichlid.

could they be jaguar cichlids (Parachromis managuense)?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not sure what they are, there isn't one that is commonly called a Leopard cichlid - maybe a Jaguar, as already suggested. God I hope not.

Either way, a 55gal tank is not even big enough for one foot-long fish, let alone a pair. If they're Jaguars, they'll need a 6ft tank of about 150gal or bigger. ****, a pair of just about any foot-long cichlids should have at least a 5ft. tank to themselves.


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

My first instinct was maybe N. venustus? But the "laying eggs" comment rules that out. That being said, I cant believe two Jags would let a pleco eat their eggs... a picture would definately help us out here.

On a side note, I once saw peacocks called "Apache cichlids". Whats an Apache cichlid? Apparently is A. Maylandi. There is no account for marketing....

-Zen


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

or maybe they mean leopard ctenopoma? (AKA leopard bushfish)

zenobium, i thought the same thing about the Nimbochromis venustus...hmmm...


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

UPDATE!

just got them home.

There 2 Full grown Jags !
Male looks close to 17 " , female looks 13" or so and the Pleco is atleast 12"

The best I could do for them on short nottice was put all their gravel, filters, 20 gallons of green water, ect ect in my 75 gallon that not close to being fully cycled yet.

I hope there enough bacteria to let them survive.

I didn't see any point putting them back into the 50 gallon we took home.

If they survive:
I'm going to house them in my 6 foot 125 gal thats empty in my basement.

Any thing I can do to help them now?
I got the lights off, 2 new ac110's, their old emperior 400 thats dirty, some prime and my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Good freaking god people are stupid sometimes...I can't believe they had a pair of jags in a 55gal tank. And I'm incredibly surprised that they're not completely stunted.

Anyway....definitely will need to move them to the 125gal asap. Until then, they should be okay in the 75gal since you put the cycled filters, etc, on the tank for them.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Those poor fish.

The male doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah I hope they color up alot once they get settled in.

The guy said they were kept with the light on all the time too. I hope this didn't effect their vision. The water was bright green. There's eyes don't seem red to me like other pics of Jags I have seen.

The Male seems pale, has a bunch of nicks / wounds on his head and face from bashing into stuff in his cramped 55 gal. Also they seem to have alot of stripes? Is that common?

I'm very commited to seeing them get proper care. If I can't give them a nice home I will find them one.

I will start by preping the 6 ft. tank thats sitting in my basement asap.

The Pleco seems very pale too, he didn't have any wood or any thing in his last tank. Don't plecos need wood? I know my old Royal did.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

they should be fine with their old filter on there, just getting lots of clean water and having a tank that the male can actuallly turn around in will do them alot of good for now...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

that male makes your 75 look like a 10... LOL.

poor fish i agree, please give them the large tank they so greatly deserve for living in such **** conditions for there life, i look forward to seeing them in there future new tank.

i cant believe what some people do to these poor fish... i can not believe that guy was in a 55...

btw. any pics of him beside a meter stick or ruler?

as far as plecos needing wood, only the Panaque species really need it, but it is beneficial for all plecos digestive tracks, but like a said, Panaques absolutely need it.


----------



## soupy1977 (May 25, 2007)

So you get these fish and a 55g for free. Then a couple of days later you are trying to sell these fish for $80??? I could understand finding them a new home if you can't care for them long term, but trying to turn them for cash is wrong.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/tradingpost ... p?id=21162


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Why is trying to make a little cash on them wrong? Just because he got them for free dosn't mean he can't sell them. They are his fish and he can do what he wants with them.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

SinisterKisses said:


> Not sure what they are, there isn't one that is commonly called a Leopard cichlid - maybe a Jaguar, as already suggested. God I hope not.
> 
> Either way, a 55gal tank is not even big enough for one foot-long fish, let alone a pair. If they're Jaguars, they'll need a 6ft tank of about 150gal or bigger. #%$&, a pair of just about any foot-long cichlids should have at least a 5ft. tank to themselves.


Probably why they were free!


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

soupy1977 said:


> So you get these fish and a 55g for free. Then a couple of days later you are trying to sell these fish for $80??? I could understand finding them a new home if you can't care for them long term, but trying to turn them for cash is wrong.
> 
> http://www.cichlidforum.com/tradingpost ... p?id=21162


No I really only want to trade for fish.

I put a price on there so idiots don't take them "just because there free" and not give them a good home.
Thats why there's pet adoption fee's on petfinder.com.

If I'm satified that there going to a good home and they don't have any fish to trade then thats ok too. Why shouldn't I want some trade for these fish? This hobby is expensive.

It's not wrong.

Plus I'm unemployeed at the moment and broke.
Thats why I have time to find free tanks and stuff on craigslist.
I also spend my time trying to sell all my personal stuff on craigslist.

I give the fish away and then what? I will have an empty tank and no money to buy fish.


----------

